# computational fluid dynamics (CFD) برنامج محاكاة جريان الموائع



## softchem (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ورابط التحميل:
Download: http://rapidshare.de/files/35931032/fluent6122-ntx86.zip
والكراك موجود فى الملف التالى:
http://rapidshare.de/files/35970916/crack.rar
وهو برنامج ضخم 91.77 ميكا بايت


----------



## عبود20 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز Softchem وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عبير (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك ..سأحاول تحميل هذا البرنامج حاما اتغلب على مشكلة الـRapidshare

عبير


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر*

*السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.*


----------



## الهندوس (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني انا بحاجة هذا البرنامج .. ممكن تحديث الرابط رجاء


----------



## بلدي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

نرجوا تنزيل البرنامج مرة أخرى ، لأن البرنامج not found

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير

م. وسام


----------



## silicon_100 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

the link doesn't work, thanx in advance to look for it


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (2 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين A,B,C
Log Pi = A -B/C+T
للمركبات الاتية
Gases 
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (16 فبراير 2008)

يا أخي مشكور لكن الرابط به مشكله ارجو تحديثه


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور بس اكو مشكلة بالرابط.... وما ينزل


----------



## خالد جابر (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله على هذة البرامج الجيدة


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## باسل محمود بن الحا (4 يونيو 2009)

softchem قال:


> ورابط التحميل:
> Download: http://rapidshare.de/files/35931032/fluent6122-ntx86.zip
> والكراك موجود فى الملف التالى:
> http://rapidshare.de/files/35970916/crack.rar
> وهو برنامج ضخم 91.77 ميكا بايت


 

اريدبرنامج الهايسس:55:


----------



## باسل محمود بن الحا (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ياخوي على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ali_yasseen (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجو تفعيل الرابط مرة اخرى لاهمية البرنامج


----------



## eyt (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن موقع تعليمي اهاذا البرنامج عشان ابغا اعرف كيف استخدامة


----------



## كرم الدين (14 مايو 2010)

شباب اللنك ماشغال ايش اعمل افيدوني


----------



## هيثم جيروسكوب (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من حضرتك ان تضع الرابط الصحيح ولوهتعبك معاي ممكن تبعتو ليا على الايميل
[email protected]
او[email protected]
والف شكر البرنامج ده مهم جدا لان مشروع التخرج عن المضخات وعاوز اختبر تصميم المراوح الي في المشروع لو ترين لن نتناقش في المشروع اهلا وسهلا بك واخيرا شكرا جزيلا لطول بالك سلام


----------



## هيثم جيروسكوب (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يا اداره يا اداره يا اداره اسف جدا لاني وضعت ايميلي وارجوا المعذره لقد كان تصرف تلقائي مني بحسن نيه وارجوا ان تقدروا حالت القلق والارتباك التي نعيشها بسبب الانشغال المتواصل لتسلسم مشروع التخرج


----------



## oadyneamah (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------

